# iPod Touch 5g Displays Incorrect Album Art.



## Team_Subspace (Mar 20, 2014)

For a while now, my iPod has been slowly, but surely, mixing up all of the album art on my music (for example, Come Together by the Beatles displays the art for Cinema by Benny Benassi). At first, it was just a few songs, but now, almost every song by every artist is wrong. I tried removing all of my music, but since one past update, all of my purchases still show up in the music app, and even those have wrong album art. The thing is, everything is correct in iTunes on my laptop. How do I fix the songs that I am completely unable to erase off my iPod?


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 20, 2014)

Have you tried resetting it completely?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2014)

https://discussions.apple.com/message/5371381#5371381


----------



## Jayro (May 7, 2014)

First thing you need to know... When you add covers in iTunes and change the metadata, they aren't written directly to the files like they should be, iTunes instead uses a douchey method of storing it's own database of your changes. So this causes all sorts of problems with songs having wrong covers, etc... I suggest downloading the latest version of MP3Tag, and manually applying the cover art to each album, before MANUALLY syncing then back to iTunes and the iPod.


----------

